# Gnome2.0 mit IceWM?

## ^-Codemasta-^

Hi!

Wo kann ich bei Gnome2.0 einstellen, das er IceWM statt MetaCity als WM nimmt?

mfg codi

----------

## mglauche

leider kann man den WM nicht direkt ändern (noch nicht), aber es geht mit den gconf tool (konfigurationseditor), dort müsste ein key sein, der den WM einstellt

----------

## ^-Codemasta-^

wenn ich den wm dort ändere, wird das nicht gespeichert, und er setz es wieder auf metacity ...

kann ich denn gnome1.4 irgendwie mergen?

----------

